# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Зачем люди пользуются IE?

## Макcим

Вот такой вопрос. Что особенного в этом браузере, чего нет ни в каком другом?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вот такой вопрос. Что особенного в этом браузере, чего нет ни в каком другом?


Ну я пользуюсь IE 7.0  :Smiley:  Его функциональности мне хватает с головой. Тем более, что я не люблю устанавливать кучу софта на машину, обхожусь необходимым рабочим минимумом. А к чему твой вопрос, я не совсем понял.

----------


## Макcим

> Ну я пользуюсь IE 7.0


Я в курсе  :Wink: 



> А к чему твой вопрос, я не совсем понял.


Простой безобидный вопрос общественности. Ни чего личного  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Он от Била ;-)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А вот вообще, есть ли какая-то разница каким браузером пользоваться?  :Smiley:  (ну кроме lynx)

----------


## vvv

Я обычно пользуюсь другим браузером, но некоторые сайты не открываются другими браузерами, выдавая например


> Невозможно подключение к системным библиотекам Internet Explorer

----------


## Макcим

> А вот вообще, есть ли какая-то разница каким браузером пользоваться?


Есть конечно. Функционал и безопасность. 



> Я обычно пользуюсь другим браузером, но некоторые сайты не открываются другими браузерами, выдавая например


Это что же за сайты такие? Мне ни разу не попадалось ни чего такого.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Есть конечно. Функционал и безопасность


Функционал, вопрос спорный. Большинство функционала в современных браузерах невостребована у пользователей. А безопасность..... Ну тут от рук и головы зависит  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Функционал, вопрос спорный. Большинство функционала в современных браузерах невостребована у пользователей.


Выборочно разрешить скрипты и куки (одним кликом), отключить Referrer, управлять правилами загрузки картинок, чистить историю и кэш при завершении сеанса... Для домохозяек может и не востребованно, а для меня программа которая этого не умеет браузером не является.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Выборочно разрешить скрипты и куки (одним кликом), отключить Referrer, управлять правилами загрузки картинок, чистить историю и кэш при завершении сеанса... Для домохозяек может и не востребованно, а для меня программа которая этого не умеет браузером не является.


Более менее сходный функционал вроде бы у всех есть

----------


## Макcим

У IE нет средств для выборочной блокировки картинок и отключения referrer. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> У IE нет средств для выборочной блокировки картинок и отключения referrer. Или я ошибаюсь?


Даже не знаю.  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Так вот и я не знаю почему люди пользуются этим браузером, тем более что есть более лучшие.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А смысл мне блокировать картинки?  :Smiley:  Лучшие? Да в основном браузеров 3: IE, Opera, Firefox
Firefox это поделка дырявая  :Smiley:  Чур не обижаться, а Opera - хороший браузер, только на некоторых машинах иногда наблюдаю утечку памяти если Opera простаивает длительное время, но это иногда, а так, вцелом, хорошо, даже очень. Хотя есть в ней лишнее, к примеру тот же torrent-клиент, ИМХО uTorrent лучше рулит.

----------


## Макcим

> А смысл мне блокировать картинки?


Ну если есть лишний трафик на рекламу, то конечно смысла нет.  :Smiley: 



> Firefox это поделка дырявая


Факты? Если пользоваться версией 1.x да ещё с настройками по дефолту согласен.



> Чур не обижатmся, а Opera - хороший браузер, только на некоторых машинах иногда наблюдаю утечку памяти если Opera простаивает длительное время, но это иногда, а так, вцелом, хорошо, даже очень. Хотя есть в ней лишнее, к примеру тот же torrent-клиент, ИМХО uTorrent лучше рулит.


uTorrent можно отключить.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ну если есть лишний трафик на рекламу, то конечно смысла нет.


У меня анлимит, мне фиолетово  :Smiley:  Кстати рекламу KIS давит  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Кстати рекламу KIS давит


Лучше пускай он malware давит.  :Smiley:  Рекламу должен браузер блочить.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Лучше пускай он malware давит.  Рекламу должен браузер блочить.


Согласен, пусть давит  :Smiley:  Но коль есть у него такая возможность рекламу резать, то пусть работает

----------


## borka

> Так вот и я не знаю почему люди пользуются этим браузером, тем более что есть более лучшие.


1. Он ужЕ есть по умолчанию. Ничего не надо ставить.
2. Он привычнее.
3. Об альтернативах пользователи не слышали.

Я пользуюсь ИЭ 5.50 и 6.0. Преимущественно из нежелания и лени разбираться с чем-либо другим.  :Wink:  Опять же у моих клиентов/заказчиков в 99% именно ИЭ.

----------


## drongo

Насчёт безопасности:  скрипты на сайте должны выполняться только с разрешения пользователя  и с удобством, в IE  нет NoScript  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Советую заглянуть в 7 ИЕ Свойства обозревателя - Безопасность и посмотреть настройку уровня безопасности. Там ооочень много чего рулится, в том числе и сценарии

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

это не удобно  :Wink:  должна быть глобальная  блокировка всего для всех, а потом следует пройтись по часто посещаемым сайтам и выбрать те скрипты- которые хочешь - плагин запомнит и всё  :Wink: 
При нажатии на значёк- всё можно изменить - временно или постоянно  и не надо никуда лезть  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> это не удобно  должна быть глобальная блокировка всего для всех, а потом следует пройтись по часто посещаемым сайтам и выбрать те скрипты- которые хочешь - плагин запомнит и всё


Кому как....

----------


## Arkadiy

> А безопасность..... Ну тут от рук и головы зависит


Подтверждаю.

Я пользуюсь как IE так и firefox. К ИЕ просто привык, а так как мне его функционала хватает, да и безопасность благодоря dropmyrights более менее ок, почему бы и не пользоватся??? :Smiley:

----------


## Roman70

Спасибо автору этой темы. Я как раз уже как 2 дня просвещенный, что пользоваться IE не стоит, т.е. есть намного лучшие и быстрые альтернативы. После тестов мой выбор пал на OPERA. Выигрыш в скорости колоссальный, особенно если пользоваться кнопками мыши back, forward, то Opera переходит моментально. А IE тормозит... Еще на некоторых совершенно  безобидных сайтах IE 7.0 часто зависает, и винд просит послать error report. В Opera и firefox этих проблем не наблюдалось. firefox тоже очень быстрый.

----------


## ed13

Для серфинга давно уже использую исключительно оперу, и безопаснее и удобнее, особенно сборка АС... Но ослика все равно приходится держать на машине,  :00000508:  избавиться от него не удается... Во-первых, есть ряд программ, которые без его наличия не желают вставать и работать... А во-вторых, есть довольно часто пользуемые сайты, которые работают правильно только с ним, фотки в гугле, например...  :Wall:

----------


## drongo

Не знаю, не знаю - у меня запрещён выход експлореру в инет и никаких проблем пока не было. Я ведь его не удалял.
Насчёт некоторых сайтов- чаще нажимать надо на Спавка-> сообщать о некорректно работающем сайте.
Некоторым сайтам достаточно притвориться експлорером
->меняем с помощью user agent switcher на ехплорер.
А если уж  ни в какую,  и надо activX поставить-> IETab - и всё работает  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

> Советую заглянуть в 7 ИЕ Свойства обозревателя - Безопасность и посмотреть настройку уровня безопасности. Там ооочень много чего рулится, в том числе и сценарии


Настройки там богатые, но толку от этого мало.  :Smiley:  Всё хранится в реестре в открытом виде, сейчас самый ленивый троян и то там копается. Говоря об удобстве, тот же NoScript не только позволяет выборочно разрешить, но и показывает что нужно разрешать. Иногда даже после внесения адреса сайта он все рано не работает, нужно разрешать третьим сторонам, как их найти в IE? Остается только копаться в исходном коде страницы. 



> Во-первых, есть ряд программ, которые без его наличия не желают вставать и работать...


Ни кто и не говорит что его нужно удалять. 



> А во-вторых, есть довольно часто пользуемые сайты, которые работают правильно только с ним, фотки в гугле, например...





> Некоторым сайтам достаточно притвориться експлорером
> ->меняем с помощью user agent switcher на ехплорер.
> А если уж ни в какую, и надо activX поставить-> IETab - и всё работает


IETab не советую. Этот тот же самый IE только в окне firefox. Тут уже рулят браузеры на движке IE, там есть более менее удобные настройки и уровень защиты от эксплойтов чуточку выше.

----------


## stopka2top

Наверное стоит использовать portable-версии сборок ie или надстроек к нему .
(они же вроде от реестра откручены)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Настройки там богатые, но толку от этого мало.  Всё хранится в реестре в открытом виде, сейчас самый ленивый троян и то там копается.


Ну в реестре все настройки ОС Win хранятся и что? Меня вот уже лет 5 трояны не одолевают: ни ленивые, ни активные, ни пассивные. После того как с умом начал к делу подходить  :Smiley:  И это при том что работаю под админом с IE (ну лень мне права себе ограничивать  :Smiley: ) ИМХО, всё зависит от того кто сидит перед монитором. Видел умников, которые отключали антивирь специально для того, что бы запустить "полезную" программу, которую злобный антивирь не давал запустить  :Smiley:  Так что, если человек "без руля и ветрил в башке" (с) то тут никакой браузер вкупе с остальным не поможет. Тут вообще проблема комплексная. Вот стоит у человека винда, пользуется он IE, ОС не патченая, дыр масса. Ловит он через браузер трояна. Это браузер виноват? Или пользователь? Зачем вообще выпускают обновления безопасности? Для красоты, что ли? Дыры есть во всех браузерах и по-нормальному надо эти дыры закрывать. Логично? 
То что больше всего дыр находят в IE, то это из-за его распространённости. Вспомним ситуацию с Firefox. Это был "самый безопасный" браузер. Почему был? Потому что пока он занимал 1% в доле всех браузеров, он нафиг никому не нужен был для взлома. Как только популярность превысила определённый порог, всё, дыр как в решете. Поэтому следует понять, что самая безопасная ОС и самый безопасный софт это то, чем правильно рулят. Никому же не приходит в голову выехать на автобан с неисправными тормозами, а с дырявой непропатченой ОС, необновлённым софтом - в интернет, пожалста, сколько угодно. Нонсенс.  :Smiley:  Вот сейчас гуляет на свободе эксплоит для Acrobat reader, ну и что? Много кто обновление поставил? Сомневаюсь что ринулись поголовно обновлять. Так что все вопросы о безопасности того или иного браузера в свете других проблем, неактуальны. Толку от Opera, если система не обновлённая фиг знает сколько лет и кто угодно может впарить трояна в систему  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Вот стоит у человека винда, пользуется он IE, ОС не патченая, дыр масса. Ловит он через браузер трояна. Это браузер виноват? Или пользователь? Зачем вообще выпускают обновления безопасности? Для красоты, что ли? Дыры есть во всех браузерах и по-нормальному надо эти дыры закрывать. Логично?


Логично. Вопрос в оперативности выпуска обновлений (зачем нужно обновление через месяц, если эксплойт заразил миллионы машин?) и их размера. Для сравнения тот же firefox весит 6,34 Мб, обновления для IE в десять раз больше. Не у всех безлимитный интернет  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> обновления для IE в десять раз больше.


Это ж где ты видел обновления 63,4Мб для IE?  :Huh:  Я вот ни разу не замечал. Такой размер (чуть больше) занимают все обновления безопасности для Win XP SP2



> Вопрос в оперативности выпуска обновлений


Ну у других браузеров не намного быстрее.

----------


## ed13

> Не знаю, не знаю - у меня запрещён выход експлореру в инет и никаких проблем пока не было. Я ведь его не удалял.
> Насчёт некоторых сайтов- чаще нажимать надо на Спавка-> сообщать о некорректно работающем сайте.


Честно говоря, не знал о наличии такой функции в Опере... Хотя я сильно сомневаюсь, что это поможет... При проверке, например, гуглевских фоток на на валидаторе, показывается более сотни ошибок в коде, из них большинство критических, сайт явно заточен под ослика, с наплеванием на стандарты...



> Некоторым сайтам достаточно притвориться експлорером ->меняем с помощью user agent switcher на ехплорер.
> А если уж  ни в какую,  и надо activX поставить-> IETab - и всё работает


Ни фига не работает... На тех же фотках в гугле ни "представляться как IE", ни "маскироваться под IE" не прокатывает, сайт все равно работает неправильно...




> Ни кто и не говорит что его нужно удалять.


Проблема в том, что эти программы работают на движке IE, следовательно зело дырявы в плане безопасности... А это в основном финансовый софт, который должен иметь повышенную безопасность...  :Cry:

----------


## Muffler

> Вот такой вопрос. Что особенного в этом браузере, чего нет ни в каком другом?


Ненадо недоценивать этот браузер, он в своё время изменил историю развития браузеров и интернета в целом. Вспомните времена мозаек и нетскейп...

----------


## Макcим

> Ненадо недоценивать этот браузер, он в своё время изменил историю развития браузеров и интернета в целом. Вспомните времена мозаек и нетскейп...


Это не говорит о том, что нужно им нужно пользоваться по сей день.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Это не говорит о том, что нужно им нужно пользоваться по сей день.


И чего это им не нужно пользоваться?

----------


## Макcим

> И чего это им не нужно пользоваться?


Потому что есть ни чуть не хуже альтернативные браузеры.  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Потому что есть ни чуть не хуже альтернативные браузеры.


Ну и что с этого? Кому чего нравится, тот тем и пользуется. Не вижу логики. Есть много альтернатив чему либо

----------


## Geser

Я Вам опять скажу про dropmyrights. То что я дома ни о каких вирусах не слышу это понятно. Но, у нас в фирме, после того как админы влепили это в запуск IE практически забыли о всякой дряни которая ломиться через браузер. Уже 2 года, кстати.

----------


## anton_dr

> Потому что есть ни чуть не хуже альтернативные браузеры.


А, это...

Почему люди *должны* пользоваться альтернативой, которая только лишь ничуть не хуже?
Кому то нравится с сумкой ходить, кому то - с рюкзаком. Кто-то всю жизнь в костюме ходит, я вот одел его только раз, на свадьбу. 
Чем удобно, чем привыкли тем и пользуются. Не нужно людей заставлять.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Чем удобно, чем привыкли тем и пользуются. Не нужно людей заставлять.


Во, правильно  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

PS. Сам пользуюсь ФФ.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот такой вопрос. Что особенного в этом браузере, чего нет ни в каком другом?


Вообще-то правильно заданный вопрос должен содержать более 50% ответа  :Smiley:  На самом деле 
1. многие пользователи не обладают правом выбора, так как в корпоративной среде есть такое понятие как корпоративные стандарты и правила. С вероятностью в 95% корпоративным будет считаться штатный IE, на который все и будет нацелено (многие системы только в нем и работают - например, некая система документооброта может использовать скрипты и ActiveX, которые не будут работать как положено в других браузерах). У меня в сети к примеру если человек установит Opera или FF, то он запросто может лишиться Inet и потом долги писать объяснительные о том, чем его не устроил IE  :Smiley: 
2. Начинающий юзер не будет знать о том, где взять альтернативный браузер, и не найдет его описания. По IE в любом самоучителе для чайников будет глава с картинками
3. На самом то деле IE ничем особенно не хуже и не лучше других браузеров. Как показывает практика, как только альтернативный браузер начинает пользоваться популярностью, в тем начинают обнаруживать кучу уязвимостей и багов, т.е. споры о надежности и прочем обычно всегда скатываются на холивар поклонников того или иного браузера

----------


## maXmo

> Ненадо недоценивать этот браузер, он в своё время изменил историю развития браузеров и интернета в целом. Вспомните времена мозаек и нетскейп...


из тех времён осёл вышел вот буквально вчера (в версии 7).

----------


## Макcим

> 1. многие пользователи не обладают правом выбора, так как в корпоративной среде есть такое понятие как корпоративные стандарты и правила. С вероятностью в 95% корпоративным будет считаться штатный IE, на который все и будет нацелено (многие системы только в нем и работают - например, некая система документооброта может использовать скрипты и ActiveX, которые не будут работать как положено в других браузерах). У меня в сети к примеру если человек установит Opera или FF, то он запросто может лишиться Inet и потом долги писать объяснительные о том, чем его не устроил IE


Я вообще-то имел ввиду домашних пользователей, на да ладно. А кто на фирме устанавливает порядки? Админ? Ни кто не мешает пользоваться IE в рамках документоборота, а для серфинга исключительно альтернативным браузером. Для фирмы правильно настроенный браузер (в IE таких настроек нет) даже выгоднее. Конечно же в тех фирмах, которые платят за трафик. Разрешение скриптов и картинок только для основного сайта здорово бережет дорогой трафик, в ie нельзя разрешать скрипты или картинки только на некоторых сайтах. 



> 2. Начинающий юзер не будет знать о том, где взять альтернативный браузер, и не найдет его описания. По IE в любом самоучителе для чайников будет глава с картинками


Рано или поздно пользователя потянет качать софт (впрочем как варез и порно)  :Smiley:  Поставить альтернативный браузер не составляет ни какого труда, настроек там мало, чтобы в них разобраться не нужен самоучитель. 



> 3. На самом то деле IE ничем особенно не хуже и не лучше других браузеров.


Не соглашусь. Можно в IE разрешать скрипты только для основного сайта одним кликом мыши? А куки? А картинки? Можно отключить Referrer? По нашим временам это незаменимые функции и дело даже не в эскплойтах, в том же firefox патчи выпускают оперативнее...

----------


## Rene-gad

> А кто на фирме устанавливает порядки? Админ?


Вообще-то - шеф  :Wink: , админ ему подчинен.



> Ни кто не мешает пользоваться IE в рамках документоборота, а для серфинга исключительно альтернативным браузером.


А как это реализовать и контроллировать? Как ИЕ, так и альтернативные браузеры используют сетевые настройки Виндоуз. Я не уверен, но по-моему нельзя настроить ИЕ напр. только для LAN,  а альтернативный браузер - для интернета, используя при этом то же самое хардваре.



> Рано или поздно пользователя потянет качать софт (впрочем как варез и порно)


Ну так тут никакой браузер не поможет: тут нужна профессиональная конфигурация сервера (настройка файрволла) и рабочих станций а также разьяснительная работа в массах  :Cheesy:  К сожалению (из моего опыта) конфигурация рабочих станций под ограниченного пользователя зачастую не возможна - есть приложения, которые тогда просто не будут работать.

----------


## anton_dr

> Можно в IE разрешать скрипты только для основного сайта одним кликом мыши? А куки? А картинки? Можно отключить Referrer? По нашим временам это незаменимые функции и дело даже не в эскплойтах,


А зачем, объясните мне все-таки. Ну не понимаю я искренне, зачем лишать себя удобства?
Или это паранойя? И ходить ещё вдобавок через десяток проксей.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

В корпоративной среде нет понятия "серфинг", там есть понятие "использование сети Интернет для решения производственных задач"  :Smiley:  Далее несколько моментов:
1. В ЛВС мало кто занимается такой ерундой, как фильтрация картинок/скриптов и т.п. на уровне браузера - для этих целей есть прокси-сервер, который позволяет реализовать фильтрацию баннеров и иного нежелательного контента, ограничивать доступ к сайтам, производить антивирусную проверку, обрезать передачу кукизов и т.п. Это делается глобально админами и ничего настраивать на ПК юзеров не требуется. 
2. По поводу порядков и установки установки всевозможного левого ПО - это решают админы, служба безопасности и прочие заинтересованные стророны. Беда в том, что в корпоративной среде мало поставить какую-то программу - нужно еще настроить, обучить юзера, обеспечить ему техническую поддержку и т.п. Если рабочих места 2-3, то проблем нет. А если 2-3 тысячи ?! Плюс к тому если открыть юзеру настройки, то он такого понастраивает, что страшно станет ... а потом полезет на корпоративные сайты альтернативным браузером и наоброт.
3. Не совсем ясно, что такое "основной сайт", для которого нужно разрешать картинки и скрипты. Отключение скриптов/картинок делает неработоспособными значительную часть современных сайтов, а многие юзеры постоянно посещают десятки сайтов - т.е. простейшими правилами тут не обойтись

далее по поводу домашнего юзера:



> Поставить альтернативный браузер не составляет ни какого труда, настроек там мало, чтобы в них разобраться не нужен самоучитель.


Довольно значительная доля юзеров (причем очень значительная !!) не знает, что такое "браузер" и как расшифровать сей термин  :Smiley:  Про установку и настройку я уже не говорю ... Аналогично про разрешение скриптов, кукизов и т.п. - большинство пользователей не знают толком, что это такое и зачем оно нужно, и когда следует его разрешать, когда запрещать ... Отсюда мораль - подобные операции может делать продвинутый пользователь, который знаком с азами сетевой безопасности и представляет, что и как нужно делать.

----------


## Макcим

> А зачем, объясните мне все-таки. Ну не понимаю я искренне, зачем лишать себя удобства?
> Или это паранойя? И ходить ещё вдобавок через десяток проксей.


Ну если удобство смотреть голых девочек на каждом сайте, закрывая десяток всплывающих окон, оплачивая "хорошие" счета за трафик... О лишении каких удобств идет речь? Нужны скрипты сайту - разреши, но только сайту, а не фреймам со счетчиками, картинками и прочей грязью.  :Smiley: 



> 1. В ЛВС мало кто занимается такой ерундой, как фильтрация картинок/скриптов и т.п. на уровне браузера - для этих целей есть прокси-сервер, который позволяет реализовать фильтрацию баннеров и иного нежелательного контента, ограничивать доступ к сайтам, производить антивирусную проверку, обрезать передачу кукизов и т.п. Это делается глобально админами и ничего настраивать на ПК юзеров не требуется.


При условии, что есть ЛВС, сети, амины, сервера и т.п.... 



> 3. Не совсем ясно, что такое "основной сайт", для которого нужно разрешать картинки и скрипты. Отключение скриптов/картинок делает неработоспособными значительную часть современных сайтов, а многие юзеры постоянно посещают десятки сайтов - т.е. простейшими правилами тут не обойтись


Для примера зайдите на zaycev.net без скриптов и со скриптами. Разницу увидите весьма ощутимую. Если есть возможность сравните также потребление трафика в обеих случаях. Без скриптов сайт вполне работоспосен, кстати.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Для примера зайдите на zaycev.net без скриптов и со скриптами. Разницу увидите весьма ощутимую. Если есть возможность сравните также потребление трафика в обеих случаях. Без скриптов сайт вполне работоспосен, кстати.


Так вот мы опять возвращаемся к вопросу о принятии решения ! Т.е. юзер должен обладать достаточной компетентностью для того, чтобы понять, где нужно что-то там разрешать, а где нет. Если бы юзеры обладали таким уровнем познания, они бы ставили себе альтернативные браузеры, писали бы себе политики безопасности, работали бы из под грамотно урезанной учетной записи, настраивали бы как нужно Firewall и антивирус, и т.п. - и клиентов в разделе "Помогите" было бы 2-3 человека в год ... К сожалению все совершенно наоборот... Поэтому повторюсь - альтернативные браузеры - это для продвинутого юзера, которого чем-то не устраивает IE.

----------


## Макcим

> Так вот мы опять возвращаемся к вопросу о принятии решения ! Т.е. юзер должен обладать достаточной компетентностью для того, чтобы понять, где нужно что-то там разрешать, а где нет.


Мы говорим о юзерах, а как объяснить что половина администрации Vinfo пользуется этим браузером, называя меня параноиком?! Я вот этого понять не могу, это люди специалисты, которые принимают во внимание все факторы (надеюсь)...  Про Вас сейчас не говорим, с Вашими серверами и защитами ни один троян не проскочит.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а как объяснить что половина администрации Vinfo пользуется этим браузером


А потому что с головой на плечах можно пользоваться ЛЮБЫМ браузером

----------


## rdog

IE  использую для того чтоб помыть монитор!  открою  ie  гляну на него и плюну))  протер монитор и вуаля!! :Smiley:   ФФ!!

----------


## Pili

Существует большое количество ИС в которых альтернативные браузеры не работают или работают криво (в таких ИС обычно исп-ся activex), напр. ИС для сдачи налоговой отчетности, ИС делопроизводства и.т.д.
Причем, если использовать DropMyRights, то https не работает (если права user С), остается только ограничивать права виндовой уч. записи...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> IE использую для того чтоб помыть монитор! открою ie гляну на него и плюну)) протер монитор и вуаля!! ФФ!!


Конструктивно...

----------


## anton_dr

> Ну если удобство смотреть голых девочек на каждом сайте, закрывая десяток всплывающих окон, оплачивая "хорошие" счета за трафик... О лишении каких удобств идет речь? Нужны скрипты сайту - разреши, но только сайту, а не фреймам со счетчиками, картинками и прочей грязью.


Ээээ. Ну почему у меня не видно рекламы, не открывается куча всплывающих окон? (А пара "веселых картинок" меня могут только порадовать  :Smiley: ) Что я делаю не так?
Те симптомы, что ты описываешь, характерны для юзера, у которого не стит антиирус и файервол, вне ЛВС.

И, еще раз повторюсь - я, в основном, пользую ФФ, так как мне удобна портативная версия и куча плагинов. Простому пользователю этого ничего не надо. Ему надо, чтоб любой сайт открывался без проблем (что трудно сделать с отключением скриптов).

----------


## Макcим

> Ээээ. Ну почему у меня не видно рекламы, не открывается куча всплывающих окон?


От сайтов зависит. Львиную часть KIS наверно блокирует или что там у тебя... Опять же какие-то дополнения, плагины настройки есть, я не верю чтобы по дефолту не было этого мусора. 



> Те симптомы, что ты описываешь, характерны для юзера, у которого не стит антиирус и файервол, вне ЛВС.


Антивирус научился блокировать рекламу? В обязаности файрвола это тоже не входит. Разрешаешь трафик на 80-й порт, а остальное файрвол уже не волнует.  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А у меня стоит в браузере "блокировать все всплывающие окна" и ничего, не всплывают  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

ну  ie  нужен еще  чтоб  вбить сылу на фф  ! найти!!  скачать!!  и уж потом наслаждаться!  я то сам  не сразу пересел  на фф ) как и всякий  чайник (коим и  являюсь еще во многих вопросах ) удивительно  открывал  пошире глазенки и говорил )) надо же )) и откуда эта порнуха?? )) тут  ведь вот в чем дело то) есть интерес к развитию себя как чайника( в самовары) или нет!  а так) ..... IE  -форева?  смешно!!

----------


## SuperBrat

В личных целях использую Opera. Но все корпоративные приложения заточены под IE и FF. Никуда не денешься. Некоторые сайты на 100% работают только в IE.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ну ie нужен еще чтоб вбить сылу на фф ! найти!! скачать!! и уж потом наслаждаться! я то сам не сразу пересел на фф ) как и всякий чайник (коим и являюсь еще во многих вопросах ) удивительно открывал пошире глазенки и говорил )) надо же )) и откуда эта порнуха?? )) тут ведь вот в чем дело то) есть интерес к развитию себя как чайника( в самовары) или нет! а так) ..... IE -форева? смешно!!


Тише, тише, горячий финский парень  :Smiley:  Тут не холивар идёт, что лучше. Ключевое слово в теме - "Почему", вот в этом русле и идёт беседа  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Exxx

*З*ачем люди пользуются IE? 
В большинстве случаев для просмотра веб-сайтов  :Smiley: 

*Ч*то особенного в этом браузере, чего нет ни в каком другом?
* Именно IE предустановлен в самомой популярной ОС
* IE интегрирован в ОС
* Именно IE адекватно отображает большинство сайтов
* IE - самый привычный, известный браузер => самый простой в освоении и использовании, для большинства пользователей.

И у меня есть встречный вопрос. Что такого необходимого (для большинства пользователей) есть во всех других браузерах, чего нету в IE?

 :165:  У меня и FireFox и IE

----------


## maXmo

В IE 5.0 нет поддержки XSLT1.0
Вот  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> В IE 5.0 нет поддержки XSLT1.0
> Вот


Вспомнил дед, когда баба была молодой (пословица такая).  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> * IE интегрирован в ОС


По-моему для безопасности это минус. 



> Что такого необходимого (для большинства пользователей) есть во всех других браузерах, чего нету в IE?


Для большинства, кроме безопасности, ни чего.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Для большинства, кроме безопасности, ни чего.


Ох, ну хватит про безопасность, это уже 100 раз здесь обсуждалось. Безопасность обеспечивается не браузером, а целым комплексом мер, в которых браузер не играет ключевой роли.

----------


## Макcим

> в которых браузер не играет ключевой роли


Принебрегать этим тоже нельзя.

----------


## maXmo

> Вспомнил дед, когда баба была молодой (пословица такая).


в ие 6.0 нет вкладок, тоже динозаврик? Дллку с апорта иногда скачать норовит.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Седьмой осёл не встаёт на хрюшу, только на сп2.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> в ие 6.0 нет вкладок, тоже динозаврик? Дллку с апорта иногда скачать норовит.
> Седьмой осёл не встаёт на хрюшу, только на сп2.


Ну, 6-й ослик таки динозаврик с учётом того, что рабочая ОС сейчас ХР СП2 (на которую и встаёт 7-ка). А с учётом выхода висты, то и ХР не долго жить осталось, а в висте 7-ка. Да и смысл использовать ХР с СП ниже 2-го или вообще без СП.

----------


## maXmo

жрёт, тормозит меньше, то же касается висты, всякие причины бывают

----------


## Макcим

Я тоже не собираюсь переходить на висту, по крайней мере пока не будет улучшений в лучшую сторону.

----------


## rdog

реалом говорю)  чайник  я! но ! в связи с любобытством! и стремлению к свободе!!!  говорю ! отвечаю - зачем?  ну что мне делать? ели  в пакете идет ie ? мы все стремимся к совершенству! } !    отступление конкретное!!!!  я тут подумал  и для себя решил! ну по яй..цам  не бить))  или ты принимаешь пережованый хлам! ( спи! плати!) не знай!! ) или ты просто естьЁ!!  и есть в сети!!  которая и создавалась  для свободы!!!  ( о  Том что нет пиндосы замутили  и для  военщины  не в тему!)

----------


## Exxx

> реалом говорю)  чайник  я! но ! в связи с любобытством! и стремлению к свободе!!!  говорю ! отвечаю - зачем?  ну что мне делать? ели  в пакете идет ie ? мы все стремимся к совершенству! } !.......( о  Том что нет пиндосы замутили  и для  военщины  не в тему!)


Это супер! :lol:  Могу догадываться только о смысле вот этого: "реалом говорю)  чайник  я! но ! в связи с любобытством! и стремлению к свободе!!!  говорю !"
Остальное неподвластно моему разуму... Может пятница просто неудалась?  :Smiley: 

Ну а по теме. Спор бессмысленный. Каждый браузер по своему хорош. Кому-то нравится FireFox, кому-то Opera, а кто-то сидит на IE и пересаживаться не собирается. Это из серии какой антивирус круче, что лучше, Винда или Линух итп.
А если всё упирается в безопасность то и сидя на FF можно дряни наловить, и под IE сидеть на чистенькой машине. 
Если же говорить про несовсем продвинутых юзеров, то они и с IE и с другими браузерами заразу найдут. 
Вопрос был, почему IE и чем он лучше? Ответов туча, выбирайте любой  :Smiley: 

 :165:  И нет смысла сравнивать IE6 с последней Opera и иже с ними. Никто же не сравнивает Mozilla 1.0 c IE7. A Vista это уже совсем другая история.

П.П.С. Обожаю "оффтоп"  :Smiley:

----------

